# You have my undivided attention for a while



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I do not like to have fellow Forum members have a go at me. When i post a reply about a subject and i can supply the facts. Ok if i am wrong tell me but when i am right Beware.

So i have Retired from another Forum i am on. So you lot have got my undivided attention for a while. So lets have some fum

Peterfc 666?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

have you been falling out


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I do not like to have fellow Forum members have a go at me. When i post a reply about a subject and i can supply the facts. Ok if i am wrong tell me but when i am right Beware.


Peter, you said: 



> Good as a Mac is in recent competitions the Mac is always the first machine that gets hacked into.
> 
> Better still use a system with Ubuntu Linux now this can't be hacked in like windooooz or Macs.
> 
> Peterfc


It was precisely the fact that your facts were not factual that attracted the posting of some factual facts from other forum members. 
You say, "OK if I am wrong tell me."
I have been trying to!


----------

